# Toggle between cable & sat on HDVR2



## ClearCom (Jul 1, 2002)

I have installed a bunch of the Hughes HDVR2 units and have never run into this question until the other day.
I had a customer that decided to keep cable as a backup in case the sat signal was lost. Anyway, after connecting the 2 sat inputs and then placing the cable to the ant in, I was unable to toggle between cable and satellite from the receiver.
The only way to get the cable signal to the tv is to turn off the receiver. This is OK unless you are planning to recording anything.

I called technical and they said it cant be done :shrug: ??

How can that be? Any DISH Network receiver allows it to be toggled between the two. It seems like a feature that can be added rather easily.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

You have to put the HDVR2 in stanby. or run the cable direct to the tv and the HDVR2 to a different input on the tv.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

Putting the HDVR2 or any DirecTivo into standby only shuts off the power light & the satellite signal output. This will allow the cable signal to be passed through. The DirecTivo will still record those programs that you have scheduled it to record.


----------



## ClearCom (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I did not know it would still record in stand-by!


----------



## Tibruk (Sep 27, 2002)

Will this allow you to record from cable as well? I want to run my antenna signal thru this way and would like to tivo broadcast channels. Is this possible?

Tibruk


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Single word answer: No.

Long answer: The intergrated STBs with DVR/PVR recording capacity, such as the DirecTiVo.... errrr.... "DirecTV with DVR", Ultimate TV, or even Dish's PVRs lack the encoder circuit to make recordings. That's because both DirecTV's and Dish's PVRs record the MPEG-encoded bitsteam from the satellite and record it on the hard drive. That's why you will notice the lack of a "quality" setting.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Let's take this question one step beyond. If I have my HDVR2 in standby mode but have a recording setup for say 12:00 AM, will the HDVR2 come out of standby mode to record? 
Me thinks the answer is yes!


----------



## rmassey (Apr 23, 2002)

No, it will stay in standby until you press the liveTV button or DTV button.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I *think* I read somewhere that if you have a PPV set to record that it will not record if you're in stand-by.

Can anybody confirm this? It's worth keeping in mind, if true.


----------



## rmassey (Apr 23, 2002)

not true


----------

